# KA24E spark plug count?



## cowsnuker (Mar 16, 2004)

I feel dumb asking this, but last I checked, it's a 4cyl engine found in a 240 and Hardbody truck from Nissan.

I haven't taken a good look yet, but a friend has suggested that it has 8 plugs, 2 per cyl.

Is this true? I'm confident it can't, but I could be wrong.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

4.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

anyone know if those NGK iridiums will fit? Guy at the part store said no go. If yes, plz send part#


----------



## cowsnuker (Mar 16, 2004)

k, so is it possible to run 8, 2 per cyl?


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

4 plugs for 4 cyl. 1 for each


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I don't know why you want iridium plugs. A plug is a plug is a plug for the most part on stock or near stock rides. I just hooked up some spark plugs the other day for my RB20det. But I used the KA24DE plugs. they fit right in. they are a little bit short but not much. I don't know if the part# for the E and DE are the same, but the part # for my Denso plugs is #3130 and they are $1.69 a plug


Edit: The part # for the KA24E for Denso standard plugs is part# 3135 $1.69 at AutoZone


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

some of the older nissan 4x4's had a four cylinder with 8 spark plugs. but it wasn't a ka24e.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

There was a twin spark CA20 engine...It was in the S11 i believe


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

My friends old Datsun had 2 plugs/cylinder.


----------

